# sharks



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

im going surf fishing for the first time and want to bring some sharks up on the beach i have the rods just need some help with baits and rigs ! im fishing out of pensacola beach saturday and sunday..


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

What type of rod n reel? How big are you looking to catch?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Still sharks close to the beach this time of year in Pensacola? I never catch any over this way after mid November...may have to head further east.


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

beeritself said:


> What type of rod n reel? How big are you looking to catch?


i have 2 penn persuit 6000s and they both have 9 foot rods...and im looking for about 3 to 4 foot sharks if that helps.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what your line capacity is, but the sharks are going to be in deeper water this time of year. You're going to need to use some heavy duty vinyl wrapped cable (wrapped in anything will do, try to conceal as much metal as possible). I generally stick with 9', but I have a larger reel and go after the larger sharks. A good rule of thumb is use 1.5 times the length of the shark in leader. Get large hooks 11/0 should do. Depending on the surf, make sure you have the appropriate amount of weight on the line. I use pyramid weights at the swivel. As far as bait goes, catching your bait is always best. Try to land a bluefish, lady fish, anything bloody. In a pinch, buy some fresh whole mullet from your local seafood market. Get your bait out and hope for the best. I think I covered everything, if not let me know. 

beer


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

well heres a nother question what else can i expct when fishing a carolina rig in the surf with squid ?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Redfish mostly and catfish seem to be inevitable. Possibly pompano, although they go for peeled shrimp mostly I believe. Be careful with the catfish, they'll sting the hell outta you.


----------

